# some new trees



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

spent my last weekend planting, and buying some trees. This is one my wife came home with. What do you all think????


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Have not got that one in the ground yet. Not realy sure where to put it yet.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

also got some apple trees in the ground. Just two for now, want to get two more, just have not got them yet.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Also picted up a peach tree that is going in another part of the yard, and two grape vines. Just need some grass, and I will have a yard


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

funky tree paul, i cant make it out from thepic.. is it a white pine shaped like a bonsai? 


i wonder how they look afterr a few years... do you have to keep them trimmed so they keep their form?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Good Q's No idea  

I think it's it's own type of tree, but not sure. 


I first saw it and said" You bought THAT???"

but now it's kinda growing on me.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it looks cool.. i bet you have to keep it trimmed to keep the shape.. reminds me of a giant bonsai.. 

how do peach trees grow in your neck of the woods.. is it warm long enough to grow them?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Weird pine tree. Kinda cool though. Make sure that you have a few apple trees if you ever want them to bear fruit.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *spent my last weekend planting, and buying some trees. This is one my wife came home with. What do you all think???? *


Those look cool on the sides of the garage door, or the spiral pines that don't get real tall. Just your taste I guess.


----------

